# USB-Sticks dauern lange bis zur Verfügbarkeit



## Sirloth (2. April 2013)

*USB-Sticks dauern lange bis zur Verfügbarkeit*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich poste das hier in das richtige Unterforum. 

Zu meinem Problem: Wenn ich USB-Sticks in meinem PC hineinstecke, egal ob auf dem PC-Gehäuse Deck oder hinten in den USB 3.0, dann dauert das sehr lange bis man unter "Computer" zur Benutzung zur Verfügung stehen. Die USB-Sticks habe ich vorher an meinen Laptop ausprobiert, an dem die USB-Sticks problemlos funktionierten. Mein PC merkt das was eingesteckt wurde, da dieses "dudup" Geräusch kommt, wenn man über USB etwas anschließt. Desweiteren besitzt ein USB-Stick von mir eine Leuchte, die dann bei dem Einstecken auch anfängt zu leuchten. Es dauert min. 2 Minuten bis der USB-Stick erkannt wird. Wenn man vor dem Start des PC's die USB-Sticks reingesteckt, dann sind die natürlich sofort verfügbar.

Meine Hardware:
-Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX 
-Intel i7-3770K 3,5 Ghz (nicht übertaktet)
-Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 
-8GB Ram von TeamGroup
-> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
-Enermax ECA5010M-B-B Spine (Gehäuse)

Ich habe sicherhaltshalber auch nochmal die beiden USB Treiber für mein Board installiert
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Ich meine, dass es bisher aber auch gut funktioniert hatte. Könnte es sein das ich mein Mainboard irgendwie beschädigt habe??
Oder hatte jemand schon das Problem? Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.

MFG


----------

